# gap



## Gavril

The word _gap_ as used in English has at least 3 distinct meanings:

1. A crack that appears when something breaks:
_A crevasse is a huge gap in a glacier._

2. Something that is part of the structure or design of an object:
_When I got home, I found the newspaper lodged in the gap between the front gate and the steps._

_I have an unusually large gap between two of my front teeth._

3. A space between two or more independent objects:
_Many things have fallen in the gap between my bed and the wall._


Here are my translation attempts -- let me know if I can improve anything.

1. _Sana "crevasse" tarkoittaa jäätikön halkeamaa._

2. _Kun tulin kotiin, näin päivän sanomalehden portin ja ylimmän askelman väliseen rakoon sijoitettuna._

(I suspect that it would be more common to say _portin ja ylimmän askelman väliin sijoitettuna_, but could you also refer to the gap as _rako_?)

_Minulla on epäyleisen iso rako kahden etuhampaistani välillä._

3. _Moni esine on jäänyt sängyn ja seinän väliseen rakoon._

(Again, maybe _sängyn ja seinän väliin_ would be better, but could you also use _rako_ to refer to the empty space?)


Ihanaa viikonloppua


----------



## sakvaka

1. A crack that appears when something breaks:
_Railo on valtava halkeama/(rako) jäätikössä (or jäässä, the Finnish word can also be a crack in the ice of a lake)._

_Kun pääsin kotiin, löysin lehden juuttuneena portin ja portaiden väliseen rakoon. (but to me gate and stairs are different objects)_

_Minulla on epätavallisen suuri rako etuhampaideni välissä._ /
_Etuhampaideni välissä on epätavallisen suuri rako._

3. A space between two or more independent objects:

_Sängyn ja seinän väliin / väliseen rakoon on pudonnut paljon tavaraa._

I also remember a bad joke which is related to the issue. I'll write it in small white print if you want to save yourselves.
Mistä tunnistaa maailman lyhimmän naisen? - Sillä on rako hampaiden välissä.


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> 1. A crack that appears when something breaks:
> _Railo on valtava halkeama/(rako) jäätikössä (or jäässä, the Finnish word can also be a crack in the ice of a lake)._
> 
> _Kun pääsin kotiin, löysin lehden juuttuneena portin ja portaiden väliseen rakoon. (but to me gate and stairs are different objects)_



Is it preferable to say _juuttuneena portin ja portaiden väliseen rakoon_ rather than _juuttuneena portin ja portaiden väliin_?

Here's another example to evaluate:

_Oven ja karmin välillä on kapea rako._

Kiitos


----------



## Ригель

Gavril said:


> Is it preferable to say _juuttuneena portin ja portaiden väliseen rakoon_ rather than _juuttuneena portin ja portaiden väliin_?



Either one is perfectly fine, they merely convey slightly different meanings. The first sentence does not imply as strongly as the second one that the gap in question is the space between the gate and the stairs -- there might by ample space between the gate and the stairs, and somewhere in between is a small gap with the item stuck in it. In practical terms, however, I would consider them equal in meaning.



Gavril said:


> Here's another example to evaluate:
> 
> _Oven ja karmin välissä on kapea rako._



Perfectly fine as well. Notice the correct case when you're expressing specified vs. unspecified locations between two subjects:

- _välissä_ for a specified location

_Talon ja aidan välissä kasvaa puu.
Mikko istuu meidän välissä._

- _välillä_ for unspecified locations

_Japanin ja Kiinan välillä diplomaattinen selkkaus._ [News headline without verb]
_Meidän välillä ei ole muuta kuin ystävyyttä._


----------



## sakvaka

Agreed.

And to remind you of a grammatical point, in standard Finnish postpositions take possessive endings if they are preceded by possessive pronouns. Hence: _meidän välillämme_


----------

